# [SOLVED] I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

> Motherboard
> Manufacturer	PEGATRON CORPORATION
> Model	2ACF (P0)
> Chipset Vendor	AMD
> ...



I kind of want a new cpu now for my pc, I feel like the one I have now is very weak. What would be a good cpu too add to that mother board AMD wise ?



> CPU
> AMD A6-3620
> Cores	4
> Threads	4
> ...


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*

would this go on that motherboard ?

Newegg.com - AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3870WNGXBOX



> Model
> Brand
> AMD
> Series
> ...


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*

No it won't physically fit your motherboards cpu socket. Your motherboard uses a FM1 socket and the FX use socket AM3+. What is the name and model number of your motherboard? Use the speccy link in my signature to find out if you don't know!


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*



Amd_Man said:


> No it won't physically fit your motherboards cpu socket. Your motherboard uses a FM1 socket and the FX use socket AM3+. What is the name and model number of your motherboard? Use the speccy link in my signature to find out if you don't know!


Yeah I seen that I updated my thread, I think my link is the FM1, anything FM1 will work ?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*

Yes and no depending on what version the BIOS is. That's why I asked for the motherboard make and model number?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*



Amd_Man said:


> Yes and no depending on what version the BIOS is. That's why I asked for the motherboard make and model number?




Motherboard
Manufacturer	PEGATRON CORPORATION
Model	2ACF (P0)
Chipset Vendor	AMD
Chipset Model	ID1705
Chipset Revision	00
Southbridge Vendor	AMD
Southbridge Model	A75
Southbridge Revision	11
System Temperature	33 °C
BIOS
Brand	AMI
Version	7.15
Date	12/16/2011
Voltage
+3.3V	3.344 V
CPU CORE	1.040 V
VIN2	2.416 V
VIN3	1.658 V
VSB3V	3.360 V
CMOS BATTERY 3.392 V
PCI Data
Slot PCI
Slot Type	PCI
Slot Usage	In Use
Bus Width	Unknown
Slot Designation	PCI-E x16
Slot Number	0
Slot PCI
Slot Type	PCI
Slot Usage	Available
Bus Width	Unknown
Slot Designation	PCI-E x1
Slot Number	1
Slot PCI
Slot Type	PCI
Slot Usage	Available
Bus Width	Unknown
Slot Designation	PCI-E x1
Slot Number	2
Slot PCI
Slot Type	PCI
Slot Usage	Available
Bus Width	Unknown
Slot Designation	PCI-E x1
Slot Number	3


CPU
AMD A6-3620
Cores	4
Threads	4
Name	AMD A6-3620
Code Name	Llano
Package	Socket FM1 (905)
Technology	32nm
Specification	AMD A6-3620 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
Family	F
Extended Family	12
Model	1
Extended Model	1
Stepping	0
Revision	LN1-B0
Instructions	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A, AMD 64
Virtualization	Supported, Enabled
Hyperthreading	Not supported
Fan Speed	1121 RPM
Bus Speed	99.8 MHz
Average Temperature	22 °C
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size	4 x 64 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size	4 x 64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size	4 x 1024 KBytes
Core 0
Core Speed	2196.1 MHz
Multiplier	x 8.0
Bus Speed	99.8 MHz
Temperature	22 °C
Thread 1
APIC ID	0
Core 1
Core Speed	2196.1 MHz
Multiplier	x 8.0
Bus Speed	99.8 MHz
Temperature	22 °C
Thread 1
APIC ID	1
Core 2
Core Speed	2196.1 MHz
Multiplier	x 18.0
Bus Speed	99.8 MHz
Temperature	22 °C
Thread 1
APIC ID	2
Core 3
Core Speed	2196.1 MHz
Multiplier	x 8.0
Bus Speed	99.8 MHz
Temperature	22 °C
Thread 1
APIC ID	3

RAM
Memory slots
Total memory slots	2
Used memory slots	2
Free memory slots	0
Memory
Type	DDR3
Size	6144 MBytes
DRAM Frequency	665.5 MHz
CAS# Latency (CL)	9 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)	9 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP)	9 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS)	24 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRC)	33 clocks
Physical Memory
Memory Usage	27 %
Total Physical	5.99 GB
Available Physical	4.32 GB
Total Virtual	12 GB
Available Virtual	10 GB
SPD
Number Of SPD Modules	2
Slot #1
Type	DDR3
Size	2048 MBytes
Manufacturer	Ramaxel Technology
Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
Part Number	RMR1810EC58E8F1333
Serial Number	0616841C
Week/year	41 / 11
SPD Ext.	EPP
JEDEC #6
Frequency	761.9 MHz
CAS# Latency	10.0
RAS# To CAS#	10
RAS# Precharge	10
tRAS	28
tRC	38
Voltage	1.500 V
JEDEC #5
Frequency	685.7 MHz
CAS# Latency	9.0
RAS# To CAS#	9
RAS# Precharge	9
tRAS	25
tRC	34
Voltage	1.500 V
JEDEC #4
Frequency	609.5 MHz
CAS# Latency	8.0
RAS# To CAS#	8
RAS# Precharge	8
tRAS	22
tRC	30
Voltage	1.500 V
JEDEC #3
Frequency	533.3 MHz
CAS# Latency	7.0
RAS# To CAS#	7
RAS# Precharge	7
tRAS	20
tRC	27
Voltage	1.500 V
JEDEC #2
Frequency	457.1 MHz
CAS# Latency	6.0
RAS# To CAS#	6
RAS# Precharge	6
tRAS	17
tRC	23
Voltage	1.500 V
JEDEC #1
Frequency	381.0 MHz
CAS# Latency	5.0
RAS# To CAS#	5
RAS# Precharge	5
tRAS	14
tRC	19
Voltage	1.500 V
Slot #2
Type	DDR3
Size	4096 MBytes
Manufacturer	Samsung
Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
Part Number	M378B5273DH0-CH9 
Serial Number	93751A41
Week/year	46 / 11
SPD Ext.	EPP
JEDEC #4
Frequency	685.7 MHz
CAS# Latency	9.0
RAS# To CAS#	9
RAS# Precharge	9
tRAS	25
tRC	34
Voltage	1.500 V
JEDEC #3
Frequency	609.5 MHz
CAS# Latency	8.0
RAS# To CAS#	8
RAS# Precharge	8
tRAS	22
tRC	30
Voltage	1.500 V
JEDEC #2
Frequency	533.3 MHz
CAS# Latency	7.0
RAS# To CAS#	7
RAS# Precharge	7
tRAS	20
tRC	27
Voltage	1.500 V
JEDEC #1
Frequency	457.1 MHz
CAS# Latency	6.0
RAS# To CAS#	6
RAS# Precharge	6
tRAS	17
tRC	23
Voltage	1.500 V

Graphics
Monitor
Name	SANYO LCD on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
Current Resolution	1024x768 pixels
Work Resolution	1024x768 pixels
State	enabled, primary, output devices support
Monitor Width	1024
Monitor Height	768
Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
GeForce GTX 550 Ti
GPU	GF116
Device ID	10DE-1244
Revision	A2
Subvendor	EVGA (3842)
Current Performance Level	Level 1
Current GPU Clock	50 MHz
Current Memory Clock	135 MHz
Current Shader Clock	101 MHz
Voltage	0.950 V
Die Size	238 nm²
Release Date	Mar 15, 2011
DirectX Support	11.0
OpenGL Support	5.0
Bus Interface	PCI Express x8
Temperature	32 °C
ForceWare version	295.73
BIOS Version	70.26.3a.00.54
ROPs	32
Shaders	192 unified
Physical Memory	2048 MB
Virtual Memory	3840 MB
Count of performance levels : 3
Level 1 - "Default"
GPU Clock	50 MHz
Memory Clock	135 MHz
Shader Clock	101 MHz
Level 2 - "2D Desktop"
GPU Clock	405 MHz
Memory Clock	324 MHz
Shader Clock	810 MHz
Level 3 - "3D Applications"
GPU Clock	972 MHz
Memory Clock	2052 MHz
Shader Clock	1944 MHz
OpenGL
Version	4.2.0
Vendor	NVIDIA Corporation
Renderer	GeForce GTX 550 Ti/PCIe/SSE2
GLU Version	1.2.2.0 Microsoft Corporation
Values
GL_MAX_LIGHTS	8
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE	16384
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_STACK_DEPTH	10
GL Extensions
GL_ARB_base_instance
GL_ARB_blend_func_extended
GL_ARB_color_buffer_float
GL_ARB_compatibility
GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage
GL_ARB_conservative_depth
GL_ARB_copy_buffer
GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float
GL_ARB_depth_clamp
GL_ARB_depth_texture
GL_ARB_draw_buffers
GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend
GL_ARB_draw_indirect
GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex
GL_ARB_draw_instanced
GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility
GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location
GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions
GL_ARB_fragment_program
GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow
GL_ARB_fragment_shader
GL_ARB_framebuffer_object
GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB
GL_ARB_geometry_shader4
GL_ARB_get_program_binary
GL_ARB_gpu_shader5
GL_ARB_gpu_shader_fp64
GL_ARB_half_float_pixel
GL_ARB_half_float_vertex
GL_ARB_imaging
GL_ARB_instanced_arrays
GL_ARB_internalformat_query
GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment
GL_ARB_map_buffer_range
GL_ARB_multisample
GL_ARB_multitexture
GL_ARB_occlusion_query
GL_ARB_occlusion_query2
GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object
GL_ARB_point_parameters
GL_ARB_point_sprite
GL_ARB_provoking_vertex
GL_ARB_robustness
GL_ARB_sample_shading
GL_ARB_sampler_objects
GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map
GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects
GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counters
GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding
GL_ARB_shader_image_load_store
GL_ARB_shader_objects
GL_ARB_shader_precision
GL_ARB_shader_subroutine
GL_ARB_shading_language_100
GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack
GL_ARB_shading_language_include
GL_ARB_shading_language_packing
GL_ARB_shadow
GL_ARB_sync
GL_ARB_tessellation_shader
GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp
GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object
GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32
GL_ARB_texture_compression
GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc
GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc
GL_ARB_texture_cube_map
GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array
GL_ARB_texture_env_add
GL_ARB_texture_env_combine
GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar
GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3
GL_ARB_texture_float
GL_ARB_texture_gather
GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat
GL_ARB_texture_multisample
GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two
GL_ARB_texture_query_lod
GL_ARB_texture_rectangle
GL_ARB_texture_rg
GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui
GL_ARB_texture_storage
GL_ARB_texture_swizzle
GL_ARB_timer_query
GL_ARB_transform_feedback2
GL_ARB_transform_feedback3
GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced
GL_ARB_transpose_matrix
GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object
GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra
GL_ARB_vertex_array_object
GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_64bit
GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
GL_ARB_vertex_program
GL_ARB_vertex_shader
GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev
GL_ARB_viewport_array
GL_ARB_window_pos
GL_ATI_draw_buffers
GL_ATI_texture_float
GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once
GL_S3_s3tc
GL_EXT_texture_env_add
GL_EXT_abgr
GL_EXT_bgra
GL_EXT_bindable_uniform
GL_EXT_blend_color
GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate
GL_EXT_blend_func_separate
GL_EXT_blend_minmax
GL_EXT_blend_subtract
GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array
GL_EXT_Cg_shader
GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test
GL_EXT_direct_state_access
GL_EXT_draw_buffers2
GL_EXT_draw_instanced
GL_EXT_draw_range_elements
GL_EXT_fog_coord
GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit
GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample
GL_EXTX_framebuffer_mixed_formats
GL_EXT_framebuffer_object
GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB
GL_EXT_geometry_shader4
GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters
GL_EXT_gpu_shader4
GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays
GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil
GL_EXT_packed_float
GL_EXT_packed_pixels
GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object
GL_EXT_point_parameters
GL_EXT_provoking_vertex
GL_EXT_rescale_normal
GL_EXT_secondary_color
GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects
GL_EXT_separate_specular_color
GL_EXT_shader_image_load_store
GL_EXT_shadow_funcs
GL_EXT_stencil_two_side
GL_EXT_stencil_wrap
GL_EXT_texture3D
GL_EXT_texture_array
GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object
GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1
GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc
GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc
GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
GL_EXT_texture_cube_map
GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp
GL_EXT_texture_env_combine
GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3
GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
GL_EXT_texture_format_BGRA8888
GL_EXT_texture_integer
GL_EXT_texture_lod
GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias
GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp
GL_EXT_texture_object
GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent
GL_EXT_texture_sRGB
GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode
GL_EXT_texture_storage
GL_EXT_texture_swizzle
GL_EXT_texture_type_2_10_10_10_REV
GL_EXT_timer_query
GL_EXT_transform_feedback2
GL_EXT_vertex_array
GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra
GL_EXT_vertex_attrib_64bit
GL_EXT_import_sync_object
GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip
GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat
GL_KTX_buffer_region
GL_NV_alpha_test
GL_NV_blend_minmax
GL_NV_blend_square
GL_NV_complex_primitives
GL_NV_conditional_render
GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color
GL_NV_copy_image
GL_NV_depth_buffer_float
GL_NV_depth_clamp
GL_NV_explicit_multisample
GL_NV_fbo_color_attachments
GL_NV_fence
GL_NV_float_buffer
GL_NV_fog_distance
GL_NV_fragdepth
GL_NV_fragment_program
GL_NV_fragment_program_option
GL_NV_fragment_program2
GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage
GL_NV_geometry_shader4
GL_NV_gpu_program4
GL_NV_gpu_program4_1
GL_NV_gpu_program5
GL_NV_gpu_program_fp64
GL_NV_gpu_shader5
GL_NV_half_float
GL_NV_light_max_exponent
GL_NV_multisample_coverage
GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint
GL_NV_occlusion_query
GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil
GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object
GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2
GL_NV_path_rendering
GL_NV_pixel_data_range
GL_NV_point_sprite
GL_NV_primitive_restart
GL_NV_register_combiners
GL_NV_register_combiners2
GL_NV_shader_atomic_counters
GL_NV_shader_buffer_load
GL_NV_texgen_reflection
GL_NV_texture_barrier
GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc
GL_NV_texture_env_combine4
GL_NV_texture_expand_normal
GL_NV_texture_lod_clamp
GL_NV_texture_multisample
GL_NV_texture_rectangle
GL_NV_texture_shader
GL_NV_texture_shader2
GL_NV_texture_shader3
GL_NV_transform_feedback
GL_NV_transform_feedback2
GL_NV_vertex_array_range
GL_NV_vertex_array_range2
GL_NV_vertex_attrib_integer_64bit
GL_NV_vertex_buffer_unified_memory
GL_NV_vertex_program
GL_NV_vertex_program1_1
GL_NV_vertex_program2
GL_NV_vertex_program2_option
GL_NV_vertex_program3
GL_NVX_conditional_render
GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info
GL_OES_depth24
GL_OES_depth32
GL_OES_depth_texture
GL_OES_element_index_uint
GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap
GL_OES_get_program_binary
GL_OES_mapbuffer
GL_OES_packed_depth_stencil
GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8
GL_OES_standard_derivatives
GL_OES_texture_3D
GL_OES_texture_float
GL_OES_texture_float_linear
GL_OES_texture_half_float
GL_OES_texture_half_float_linear
GL_OES_texture_npot
GL_OES_vertex_array_object
GL_OES_vertex_half_float
GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap
GL_SGIS_texture_lod
GL_SGIX_depth_texture
GL_SGIX_shadow
GL_SUN_slice_accum
GL_WIN_swap_hint
WGL_EXT_swap_control
GL_EXT_bgra
Operating System
MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
AMD A6-3620	24 °C
Llano 32nm Technology
RAM
6.00 GB DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
PEGATRON CORPORATION 2ACF (P0)	34 °C
Graphics
SANYO LCD ([email protected])
2048MB GeForce GTX 550 Ti (EVGA)	33 °C
Hard Drives
977GB Seagate ST310005 24AS SATA Disk Device (SATA)	32 °C
Optical Drives
hp DVD A DH16ABSH SATA CdRom Device
WD Virtual CD 1110 USB Device
Audio
NVIDIA High Definition Audio


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*

This must be a OEM computer ie: Dell, HP ect. Is it?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*



Amd_Man said:


> This must be a OEM computer ie: Dell, HP ect. Is it?


HP: I just upgraded the Power Supply to 600 watts and added a sweeeeeet video card. 

Last things I'd like to do if it doesn't damage is the new CPU.

and maybe a blu-ray drive which I know would be easy.

I'm just not sure the computer will still work I might cook the thing who knows. 

But yeah man its an HP desktop I got it for cheap at OfficeMax. The parts I was going to try and build off new egg where no longer there I was mad and just got that and now I'll just need to change the cpu and it'll be pretty neat, its already nice but only 2.20 Ghz eh I probably need 3.0 Ghz

But..

I just installed Left 4 Dead 2 and it seemed to run easy and it seems to convert video fairly nice.

Would a 3.0 Ghz CPU seem better then a 2.20 Ghz CPU ? For gaming and stuff ?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*

Yes 3.0 ghz would be better, but upgrading the cpu on any OEM computer is hit and miss. I need to know the exact model number to check!


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*



Amd_Man said:


> Yes 3.0 ghz would be better, but upgrading the cpu on any OEM computer is hit and miss. I need to know the exact model number to check!


System Model: p7-1210


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*

HP Pavilion p7-1210 PC // Serial NO. MXU20303VM


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*

I found out from HP's website that the below cpu's are supported. I would either call or email their support and ask them about the 3870k processor as it's not listed, but the list may not have been updated since the 3870k's release.

AMD A8-3850 (Liano) quad core 100W

AMD A8-3800 (Liano) quad core 65W

AMD A6-3650 (Liano) quad core 100W

AMD A6-3600 (Liano) quad core 65W

AMD A4-3400 (Liano) dual core 65W

AMD E2-3200 (Liano) dual core 65W

HP Pavilion p7-1200 Desktop PC series -  HP Pavilion p7-1210 Desktop PC Product Specifications - c03157407 - HP Business Support Center


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*



Amd_Man said:


> I found out from HP's website that the below cpu's are supported. I would either call or email their support and ask them about the 3870k processor as it's not listed, but the list may not have been updated since the 3870k's release.
> 
> AMD A8-3850 (Liano) quad core 100W
> 
> ...


Thanks man.

I couldn't find any of those that are correct socket, looks like this pc will get over 2.20 GHz


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*

I can't say for sure. That's why I recommend you talk to HP's support.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I kind of want to upgrade my CPU now, is it possible ?*



Amd_Man said:


> I can't say for sure. That's why I recommend you talk to HP's support.


Its cool, I'll probably just forget about it and just buy a blu-ray player for this or something.

I probably should of built my own pc. 

Its still pretty nice even for 2.20 GHz, better then a dual core.


----------

